# Goldens eating poop - what to do?



## duke2555 (Nov 13, 2012)

We have been following the Going RAWR dog food diet for awhile now and our 2 Golden Retreivers will NOT stop eating their (and our 10 year old Lab/Border Collie Mix's) own and each other's poop.


They are just over a year now and we have had them on the RAWR diet since they were approx. 4 months old.


We feed them ground raw chicken for dogs from our local butcher and a recipe for a vegetable/fruit slop and raw chicken hearts or liver.


Their daily meals are:

Morning - 1cup raw chicken meat, 1/2cup veggie slop, 2 raw chicken hearts.
Evening - same as above.


ANY suggestions on how to cure the poop eating behaviour, I would certainly appreciate it!!


Thanks


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Yuk!!! I think there might be an additive that you can give them that makes their poop smell and taste bad, I can't remember what it's called, I just remember seeing it at the pet store. Personally I don't know if I'd ever use anything like that? 

You could always follow them around the yard and pick up the poop before they have a chance to munch it!


----------



## Autumn2011 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've heard that adding Adolph's meat tenderizer to your dogs food can stop this.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Remington is 19 months old now and has just started this behavior. I have no idea why. I hope you get some answers...sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rains been doing this for a few months. I've tried a powder called "Forbid". Didn't work AT ALL. I've started picking up her poop right away, it's made it worse, she used to let it harden then eat it, but now she eats it right away :/ It's horrible


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Pup said:


> Rains been doing this for a few months. I've tried a powder called "Forbid". Didn't work AT ALL. I've started picking up her poop right away, it's made it worse, she used to let it harden then eat it, but now she eats it right away :/ It's horrible


That's the stuff I seen! It didn't work hey?

what if you were to quickly spray it with bitter apple?

My little dog used to pick poop out of the litter box and eat it.:yuck: One night I was laying in bed and I could hear her smacking her lips, I turned the light on and YUK, there she was ON MY BED with a cat poop eating it!!!:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Do your pups vomit later? That's my biggest problem with it....besides the toxins he is eating...he has vomited on my rug three times now.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a link to an article I read recently:
Coprophagia: The Scoop on Poop Eating in Dogs | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS

I think that dogs eat poop just because they like it. Cookie started doing this, and I just pick it up as soon as she finishes. To be honest, I really wonder if she even knows it is her own poop - maybe she thinks it is a warm treat I am giving her. Who knows!


----------



## duke2555 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have started to watch them through the window and when they squat in the backyard, I run outside and douse it with Cayenne pepper...they smell it but don't eat it. Later I scoop the yard. Unfortunately, when we are out in the woods for a walk they are too far away and I don't get to them before they eat it. :

I have read it is something lacking in their diet, or they are bored...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It could be the particular dog food, or in OP's case, the raw food that makes it more enticing. In that case switching the food might solve it, or not. It could be something a puppy will outgrow. If the dog is eating another dog's poop it could signal a nutritional deficiency or other medical issue. Cayenne pepper may discourage it, a small amount of pineapple in the food might (but watch out for soft stool as a side effect), tablets you can buy at the pet store or Forbid....or perhaps nothing will work. It's an annoying problem for sure!

I'm not sure I'd want to put meat tenderizer in the food for the dog to ingest simply because it has a lot of MSG. JMO...


----------

